# how many people here talk to their fish????



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

my kid always thought i was nuts because I talk to my cats......it confimred it when i started talking to my fish. I dont know when it started or why, but i always feel the need to greet them. it would be so rude not to , imo


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

ROTFL. I never thought about it... but I do that, too.


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

Cricket ...cricket... sorry man your all alone on that one lol Jk I thought I was the only one. I always talk to my fish. I have a Midas that smacks the tank if I don't pay attention to him.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I think a lot of us do it lol


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

to tell the truth, i have been known to wiggle my butt back and forth along with them................i need a life.


----------



## Athomedad (Oct 8, 2011)

When my kids startle the fish I make them go say sorry


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I do...treat them like my babies ._.


----------



## Casey8 (Nov 1, 2011)

hahaha ... now I know I am not alone.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, I talk to my fish as well, especially my bettas. My family thinks that I'm nuts when they hear me say things like, " who's the prettiest mustard gas betta ...you are ...little mr. blue nose!"


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Me and the kids  Especially my daughter who named Gordon's pleco Annie (don't ask how she knows it is a girl)  My son and I mostly talk to the bettas


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> to tell the truth, i have been known to wiggle my butt back and forth along with them................i need a life.


Video pleeeeeease


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just figured everyone did it.....lol


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

i swear my betta is learing his name! every morning I say hi to all the fish and I'm always talking to them.... never really thought it was weird, but then I never really do it with anyone else around


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

You only need to worry if they start to talk back. I talk to all my pets, but sadly I'm not always polite...


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

I talk to my fish. I count them everyday (can't count the shrimps though). And I wave good night at the discus.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I do. Of course I'm used to talking to the dogs I groom so I discipline them..etc. especially when catching them. Get in the net! 
Hi fishes..of course discus know their owner..so they greet me also. : )

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?uz4mrd


----------



## iuliandrei604 (Apr 12, 2011)

I love talking to them, but theyre not great listeners. All of my paradise gouramis are amazingly social, and they come to me when i talk to them. Recently ive been able to train the babies to let me pet them with my finger.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, I talk to mine too. Also make the kids say sorry of he hits the tank. LOL


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

I only talk to the FRT in the display, how cant you?


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

If we don't talk to them, who will??


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Guilty...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't talk to them that often, so when I do, they listen (hahaha). Last time, I bought a Marine betta and for a couple of months, I would almost never see it because it was hiding in the rocks. Several visiting reefers offered to buy him from me so one night I told him "If you don't start coming out soon, I'm gonna sell you." Guess what. A couple days later, the Marine Betta started coming out regularly and so he's still in my tank and one of my all-time favourite fish (which says a lot considering how many decades I've been keeping fish. Glad he listened


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i only do it to annoy my wife, i add a little dirty talk to them when they are spawning. It gets her runnin away yellin Oh my god, Rob!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

i thought i was crazy for talking to my dogs..


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Jeeeze doesnt everyone talk to their dogs....


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

neven said:


> i only do it to annoy my wife, i add a little dirty talk to them when they are spawning. It gets her runnin away yellin Oh my god, Rob!


ROTFL!!! Brilliant!!!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i do it too! just want let them remember me!
haha:bigsmile:


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

My apistrogramma nijsseni and I spoke about different decorating options for my corner space the other day. I don't think I'm going to go with her idea, I think she might be a bit nuts..


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't talk to my fish at all. They come from various places and some may not understand english. Better way would be to connect to your fish via a spiritual vibrational frequency link.. no spoken words.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i tried that with a tinfoil helmet...didn't work either. fish are simple.you need to speak slowly.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

thank god im not alone i findd my self talking to my eel lol


----------

